# Quelle voiture électrique ?



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

On voudrait vendre nos deux benzines pour une seule voiture électrique mais qui aurait une bonne autonomie (au moins 250km reels)
Savez vous quel site fiable de comparatifs consulter ?

Merci et Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

Une Tesla ?
J'envisage aussi son achat


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je regarde QueChoisir et LesNumériques, qui ne sont évidemment pas des sites spécifiques aux voitures. Mais ils sont objectifs et détaillent leurs protocoles de tests.
Après, j'imagine que le site de la presse auto généraliste le font aussi (auto plus par exemple) mais je ne connais pas assez ces sites pour en êtres sûr.


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2019)

En cherchant un peu, tu trouves un peu de lecture; exemple



			https://www.largus.fr/dossiers-thematiques/voiture-electrique/guide-dachat-quelle-voiture-electrique-choisir-en-2019-9702396.html


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

Il y a beaucoup d'informations a ce sujet , mais l'avis d'utilisateurs est parfois intéressant


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Tesla ?


Belle voiture. Mais… $$$


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

merci à tous
ca semble le moment pour s'y mettre


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Belle voiture. Mais… $$$


Pour le tarif , je ne suis pas de ton avis 
l'achat est pas donné , mais sur 5 ans , l'amortissement est bon


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de lire qu'en janvier 2020  les normes EU vont devenir plus dures pour les emissions de carbone
Ma femme est motivee donc le plus dur est fait


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je viens de lire qu'en janvier 2020  les normes EU vont devenir plus dures pour les emissions de carbone
> Ma femme est motivee donc le plus dur est fait


Tu as quoi comme véhicule. actuellement ?


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

on a une petite fiat pour se garer en ville et pour les filles et une Ford Kuga quasi neuve

et toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> on a une petite fiat pour se garer en ville et pour les filles et une Ford Kuga quasi neuve
> 
> et toi ?


la dernière 3008


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

merci​On habite en Allemagne , donc je dois voir aussi quelle sont les conditions et les aide (6000 € en France)​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> merci​On habite en Allemagne , donc je dois voir aussi quelle sont les conditions et les aide (6000 € en France)​


Tu as reçu mon MP ?


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2019)

oui je l'ai lu et je t'ai repondu dessus au sujet des 40€ / mois
merci


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je viens de lire qu'en janvier 2020  les normes EU vont devenir plus dures pour les emissions de carbone


Avec, en France, deux périodes : de janvier à septembre (?) 2020, les malus seront violents. Après septembre (?) 2020, ils vont baisser.
C'est dû à la façon de faire la mesure, je crois. Donc pour un véhicule à moteur thermique, il faut éviter l'achat en Fr entre janvier et sept (?) 2020 !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Essai ce jour d'une Tesla S , je suis vraiment bluffé


----------



## roquebrune (5 Décembre 2019)

oui très belle bête , on va attendre encore un peu, c'est surtout l'autonomie qui devrait progresser
En attendant j'ai pris un velo électrique d'enfer


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> oui très belle bête , on va attendre encore un peu, c'est surtout l'autonomie qui devrait progresser
> En attendant j'ai pris un velo électrique d'enfer


Question tarif , je préfère le vélo


----------



## Macuserman (8 Décembre 2019)

Hello ! 

C'est une excellente question mais tout dépend de ton utilisation.

Si tu ne fais que de l'urbain et exceptionnellement des trajets plus longs, une e-208, une ID3, ou même la dernière ZOÉ en R135 pourraient largement suffire. 

Si ton profil s'oriente d'avantage vers de la distance semi-longue ou longue (c'est à dire 80 à 100km par jour), dans ce cas tu as les Tesla bien sûr, le e-Niro de chez Kia, les Ioniq…

En ce qui me concerne j'ai passé commande le 25/11 d'une Tesla Model 3 SR+ après avoir fait la gigantesque erreur de la tester "pour voir".

Il existe enfin une voiture qui pourrait mettre d'accord tout le monde c'est la i3 Rex qui possède un peu plus de 200km d'autonomie, complétée par un petit moteur de moto qui offre 200km supplémentaire et l'absence de la crainte de la panne d'électrons !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> C'est une excellente question mais tout dépend de ton utilisation.
> 
> ...


Je suis aussi tenté par la S mais plus tenté par le modèle 3 
elle est confortable et silencieuse, voir spacieuse


----------



## roquebrune (8 Décembre 2019)

C’est surtout pour ma femme
Je trouve la mini austin très attractive


----------



## Macuserman (9 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis aussi tenté par la S mais plus tenté par le modèle 3
> elle est confortable et silencieuse, voir spacieuse


Les deux sont silencieuses haha !
Mais en achetant une TM3 tu t’assures une tranquillité d’esprit par rapport au hardware nécessaire pour les futures mises à jour AutoPilot etc. 
Alors certes tu payes les supercharges mais bon...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les deux sont silencieuses haha !
> Mais en achetant une TM3 tu t’assures une tranquillité d’esprit par rapport au hardware nécessaire pour les futures mises à jour AutoPilot etc.
> Alors certes tu payes les supercharges mais bon...


Les supercharges sont géniales


----------



## Macuserman (9 Décembre 2019)

Je n’ai aucun moyen de recharger chez moi. Mais j’ai un Supercharger à 700m de chez moi.
J’ai donc arrêté de me faire des noeuds au cerveau !
Livraison en février !!


----------



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

Tesla vient de deposer un brevet pour des batteries qui devraient tenir 1.6 millions de km pour un max de 640km aujourd'hui, et on est encore loin du premier avril pourtant ca y ressemble


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Tesla vient de deposer un brevet pour des batteries qui devraient tenir 1.6 millions de km pour un max de 640km aujourd'hui, et on est encore loin du premier avril pourtant ca y ressemble


euh…
1,6 M de Km : durée de vie de la batterie.
640 Km : autonomie du véhicule.

Enfin, j'imagine…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh…
> 1,6 M de Km : durée de vie de la batterie.
> 640 Km : autonomie du véhicule.
> 
> Enfin, j'imagine…


Non , 
Tesla pourrait offrir une autonomie allant jusqu’à un million de milles dans un véhicule électrique (1,6 millions de kilomètres).


----------



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

oui ca parait complètement dingue , 1 million de milles !
t'imagines ca sur des smartphones, on charge plus jamais, ou alimenté par des panneaux solaires pour des maisons
Si c'est vrai c'est une date


----------



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

Tesla dépose un brevet pour une batterie offrant une durée de vie d'1 million de miles
					

Juste avant la fin de l'année, les chercheurs de l'entreprise d'Elon Musk font déposer un nouveau brevet garantissant sur les véhicules électriques une durée de vie inespérée — qui pourrait changer le visage du marché automobile, notamment des taxis.




					www.begeek.fr


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tesla pourrait offrir une autonomie allant jusqu’à un million de milles dans un véhicule électrique (1,6 millions de kilomètres).


Dans l'article cité par @roquebrune, il est écrit "Tesla pourrait offrir avec celle-ci *une durée de vie *allant jusqu’à un million de milles dans un véhicule électrique (1,6 millions de kilomètres)"

Donc c'est bien ce que j'écrivais ci dessus 

On parle de la durée de vie de la batterie, pas de l'autonomie de la batterie. Parce qu'une autonomie de 1,6 M de Km signifie une seule charge pour toute la vie de la voiture !


----------



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

Il y a une confusion alors car ils parlent de 610km et de 1.6m km qu’ils mettent en relation


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Il y a une confusion alors car ils parlent de 610km et de 1.6m km qu’ils mettent en relation


Il faut lire l'article tranquillement mais surtout, ne pas comprendre ce que l'on a envie de lire… (pas sûr d'être très clair dans mes propos… ?)


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> ne pas comprendre ce que l'on a envie de lire…


Personne n'a envie de lire ce qu'il ne peut comprendre ! (stickout_tong)


Sly54 a dit:


> (pas sûr d'être très clair dans mes propos… ?)


Reçu fort et clair ! (wink)


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2019)

Tesla va livrer ses premières voitures « made in China »


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Je sens que je vais craquer , essaye encore demain , après je me décide


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je sens que je vais craquer , essaye encore demain , après je me décide



Ça ressemble furieusement à une résolution de début d'année...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça ressemble furieusement à une résolution de début d'année...


C'est en effet un changement que je fais tous les ans , voir tous les deux ans


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2020)

Une Dacia ?
Autonomie


----------



## roquebrune (1 Janvier 2020)

dans le coffre faut choisir , ou l'autonomie ou les valises


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Une Dacia ?
> Autonomie


Sympa


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Cela me tente de plus en plus une voiture électrique , avec le confinement j'ai pu regarder et comparer  .
L'hybride est une bonne alternative


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec, en France, deux périodes : de janvier à septembre (?) 2020, les malus seront violents. Après septembre (?) 2020, ils vont baisser.
> C'est dû à la façon de faire la mesure, je crois. Donc pour un véhicule à moteur thermique, il faut éviter l'achat en Fr entre janvier et sept (?) 2020 !


Merci le coronavirus !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

@*flotow *
Intéressé par un véhicule électrique ?


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*flotow *
> Intéressé par un véhicule électrique ?


Non, du moins pas pour le moment.
Un plein c'est 700 km à 1000 km sur autoroute, et 'recharger' à 100% c'est 5 minutes.

En plus de ça, et sans avoir essayé de Tesla, je n'aime pas ce très grand écran.
J'ai deja peur d'avoir à changer pour une voiture qui aura juste le cockpit numérique (qui je pense ne peux pas devenir complètement noir), alors avoir un écran de TV en plus qui ne sert à rien (la carto, c'est en audio sinon ça ne sert à rien) !!
Je préfère conduire la nuit, et je que l'aiguille de vitesse, les deux Pictor deux, et le régulateur.

Bref, ma voiture à 10 ans, on verra ce qu'il se passe dans 5 ans.

D'ici là, peut être que l'on aura plus besoin de regarder la route, ce qui n'est pas encore le cas avec les voitures commercialisées aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Avec le cockpit numérique, la nuit tu peux mettre un thème qui indique que le mini d'informations


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> En plus de ça, et sans avoir essayé de Tesla, je n'aime pas ce très grand écran.


C'est vrai que ça fait énorme sur la tesla , j'ai pas essayé de nuit .


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Un plein c'est 700 km à 1000 km sur autoroute, et 'recharger' à 100% c'est 5 minutes.


En Israël, ils ont fait le pari d'équiper le pays en stations d'échanges de batteries en 5 minutes. Rapide, simple efficace mais… Ce modèle énergétique n'est pas facilement exportable dans le reste du monde… De toute façon, l'avenir tend vers l'hydrogène puisque l'industrie ne veut pas miser sur le moteur à air comprimé…


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

La voiture électrique reste quand mème un gros investissement, a voir sur le nombres d'années si c'est vraiment rentable.


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mai 2020)

Le SUV MG


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le SUV MG


Tu en pense quoi de cette voiture ,c'est pour un futur achat  ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le SUV MG


Et ? La rallonge fait le double de la fois dernière ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2020)

Pas besoin de rallonge :



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Décollage historique d'une fusée SpaceX avec deux astronautes à bord



véhicule (sans rallonge), utilisé pour se rendre à bord :


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et ? La rallonge fait le double de la fois dernière ?!



Non mais Gaston avait prévu ça !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

Je pense que Tesla est quand mème hors-catégorie grâce à sa configuration technique et son réseau de recharge ultra-rapide inédit .


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2020)

Tesla Y


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tesla Y


Superbe véhicule


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tesla Y


Elle me tente cette tesla , mais c'est pas moi qui décide a ce niveau et mon audi A6 n'a que un an


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tesla Y


Et allez donc, encore un SUV


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et allez donc, encore un SUV


@*Romuald*
Une explication a ce message ?
C'est pas toi qui demande souvent de developper la réponse et expliquant le pourquoi du comment ?
Pour ma part ,
J'aime beaucoup le SUV , je roule en Audi A6 Avant tous les jours et ma femme possède un SUV , je prend plaisir a le conduire.
Assise haute , conduite comme une berline
Je ne vois pas trop a redire sur ce genre de véhicule .
Je l'échangerais bien contre mon Audi 
La tesla me tente beaucoup


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et allez donc, encore un SUV


Les québécois disent VUS. Ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick par contre…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les québécois disent VUS. Ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick par contre…


SUV = _sport utility vehicle
VUS =  véhicule utilitaire sport
_


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Romuald*
> Une explication a ce message ?
> C'est pas toi qui demande souvent de developper la réponse et expliquant le pourquoi du comment ?
> Pour ma part ,
> ...


Fais appel à ta mémoire, j'ai déjà dit tout ce que je pensais des SUV dans vroum-vroum, à ta demande qui plus est. Ce n'est pas parce que celui-ci est éléctrique que je vais changer d'avis.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Le SUV, c'est bien pratique. Le plaisir d'une voiture à la fois confortable et utilitaire (renverser les fauteuils arrière pour charger des trucs encombrants); j'ai fait un déménagement rien qu'avec un SUV il y a des années, même s'il a fallu plusieurs trajets (heureusement, c'était tout près). Mon beau-frère a une A6, pas mal mais après mon premier SUV, je crois que je ne reviendrai jamais à la berline. Si ma vie ne se déroulait qu'en ville ou à proximité sans jamais transporter beaucoup de choses, je me contenterais d'une Renault Clio (voiture très chouette) mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Maintenant, je suis en X3 et c'est un vrai plaisir de faire 1200 Km en un jour en traversant l'Allemagne avec un véhicule qui se comporte encore mieux dans les hautes vitesses que les basses (il a été étudié pour ça), qui n'entre pas en résonance avec la moindre vibration voisine ou même seul dès qu'on roule vite, qui ne donne pas mal au dos contrairement à d'autres petites voitures malgré leurs options "confort" (haha). Et en plus il a de la gueule. Le luxe, c'est cher mais ça a sa raison d'être. C'est comme le Mac en informatique. Et avec sa motorisation récente, il consomme et pollue moins que les vieilles coccinelles avec lesquelles les hippies vont en week-end au Larzac. Je sais, c'est caricatural mais pas moins que certains préjugés contre les propriétaires de SUV.

Conversation intéressante avec une amie d'enfance qui est psychologue et experte auprès des tribunaux. Il y a quelques années, elle a "étudié" des vandales qui s'en prenaient à des "X" et autres "Q" ou "XC" et s'étaient fait pincer. Quand on gratte pour aller on fond des choses, on trouve la frustration sociale. "Je ne peux pas supporter que quelqu'un ait une vie meilleure que la mienne, alors je détruis son bien que je ne peux m'offrir, et j'élimine ma culpabilité en rendant mon acte acceptable moralement en me couvrant d'un vernis de justicier écolo". Faut pas chercher plus loin. Quant à l'aspect "avoir une grosse voiture pour montrer un statut social", c'est un raisonnement qu'on trouve davantage chez ceux qui râlent de ne pouvoir s'offrir une grosse voiture plutôt que chez les propriétaires de celles-ci qui, en général, profitent simplement de leur vie en n'estimant pas devoir prouver quelque chose, et se font plaisir quand ils en ont les moyens. Point.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Fais appel à ta mémoire, j'ai déjà dit tout ce que je pensais des SUV dans vroum-vroum, à ta demande qui plus est. Ce n'est pas parce que celui-ci est éléctrique que je vais changer d'avis.


J'ai bonne mémoire et je me souviens de ce que tu pensais


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Fais appel à ta mémoire


Gévidéleukash !


Lio70 a dit:


> Le SUV, c'est bien pratique


On est d'accord !
Tout véhicule te propulsant sans effort au-delà de la vitesse du pas est de fait pratique.
Reste que ces engins sont bourrés de défauts !

Mais là n'est pas la question…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le SUV, c'est bien pratique. Le plaisir d'une voiture à la fois confortable et utilitaire (renverser les fauteuils arrière pour charger des trucs encombrants); j'ai fait un déménagement rien qu'avec un SUV il y a des années, même s'il a fallu plusieurs trajets (heureusement, c'était tout près). Mon beau-frère a une A6, pas mal mais après mon premier SUV, je crois que je ne reviendrai jamais à la berline. Si ma vie ne se déroulait qu'en ville ou à proximité sans jamais transporter beaucoup de choses, je me contenterais d'une Renault Clio (voiture très chouette) mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Maintenant, je suis en X3 et c'est un vrai plaisir de faire 1200 Km en un jour en traversant l'Allemagne avec un véhicule qui se comporte encore mieux dans les hautes vitesses que les basses (il a été étudié pour ça), qui n'entre pas en résonance avec la moindre vibration voisine ou même seul dès qu'on roule vite, qui ne donne pas mal au dos contrairement à d'autres petites voitures malgré leurs options "confort" (haha). Et en plus il a de la gueule. Le luxe, c'est cher mais ça a sa raison d'être. C'est comme le Mac en informatique. Et avec sa motorisation récente, il consomme et pollue moins que les vieilles coccinelles avec lesquelles les hippies vont en week-end au Larzac. Je sais, c'est caricatural mais pas moins que certains préjugés contre les propriétaires de SUV.
> 
> Conversation intéressante avec une amie d'enfance qui est psychologue et experte auprès des tribunaux. Il y a quelques années, elle a "étudié" des vandales qui s'en prenaient à des "X" et autres "Q" ou "XC" et s'étaient fait pincer. Quand on gratte pour aller on fond des choses, on trouve la frustration sociale. "Je ne peux pas supporter que quelqu'un ait une vie meilleure que la mienne, alors je détruis son bien que je ne peux m'offrir, et j'élimine ma culpabilité en rendant mon acte acceptable moralement en me couvrant d'un vernis de justicier écolo". Faut pas chercher plus loin. Quant à l'aspect "avoir une grosse voiture pour montrer un statut social", c'est un raisonnement qu'on trouve davantage chez ceux qui râlent de ne pouvoir s'offrir une grosse voiture plutôt que chez les propriétaires de celles-ci qui, en général, profitent simplement de leur vie en n'estimant pas devoir prouver quelque chose, et se font plaisir quand ils en ont les moyens. Point.



Le X3 est une excellente voiture ( SUV)
Je ne lui trouve pas de défaut .
L'Audi A6 n'est qu'un véhicule de fonction et je préfère a tous les niveaux un SUV pour toutes les qualités que tu cites.
J'aimerais que le responsable de flotte change d'avis !
Interessant la conversation de ton amie


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

@Lio70
J'entends tes arguments, mais pour faire court :

On ne déménage pas tous les jours  
Pas la peine d'avoir un X3 pour traverser l'Allemagne confortablement, je pense que n'importe quelle BM, pour rester dans la marque, en est capable.
Ce n'est que mon cas, mais j'ai les moyens de m'en payer un, donc le coup du frustré ne me concerne pas. Juste j'estime que mettre 60.000 boules dans une voiture, c'est beaucoup trop, je préfère dépenser mon argent ailleurs.

En résumé nous n'avons pas les mêmes critères sur ce que doit être une voiture. Ce que je généralisai dans vroum-vroum en écrivant que la voiture idéale n'existe pas.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

C’est bien de ne pas avoir les mêmes critères pour un véhicule.
Il en faut pour tous les goûts et toutes les bourses


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> On ne déménage pas tous les jours


Mais un engin pareil, ça déménage tous les jours


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais un engin pareil, ça déménage tous les jours


C’est pas un camion non plus , mais c’est très pratique


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> on trouve la frustration sociale.


Note que si tous les véhicules étaient électriques, nous trouverions pareil sentiment.

Cette condition _sine qua non_ du capitalisme emporte bien des esprits dans une tourmente irréfléchie… Vivre au delà de ses moyens a toujours été envisagé et appliqué au cours des 10,000 dernières années… Les véhicules urbains sportifs n'ont pas aggravé le phénomène de la destruction sous couvert de frustration… Seulement, plus le parc sectoriel s’agrandit, plus cela rend l'aberration comportementale visible… 



Romuald a dit:


> 60.000 boules dans une voiture, c'est beaucoup trop


Ça dépend !

Pour un salarié c'est sûr, c'est un investissement en pure perte mais…
Pour un chef d'entreprise, entre le programme d'achat, l'amortissement et la défiscalisation, choisir une clio peut vite _faire perdre_ de l'argent ! Ce qui dit Lio70 d'ailleurs… Profiter de la vie quand on a les moyens sachant que le plaisir est conditionné aux besoins d'une entreprise. Enfin, c'est comme ça que je l'ai lu, sans médisance de ma part.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour un salarié c'est sûr, c'est un investissement en pure perte mais…


Oui , il faut profiter de la vie quand on a les moyens .
Heureusement aussi qu'il n'y a pas que les chefs d'entreprises qui roulent en grosses berlines ou SUV de haut de gamme.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Heureusement aussi qu'il n'y a pas que les chefs d'entreprises qui roulent en grosses berlines ou SUV de haut de gamme.


Non, il y a aussi les trafiquants de drogue de mon quartier


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, il y a aussi les trafiquants de drogue de mon quartier


Et des personnes qui travaillent honnêtement peut etre ?
C'est plus le cas dans mon coin , heureusement.

Pour en revenir au sujet de la voiture électrique , je trouve le concept pas mal , mais j'ai assez peur de me lancer dans la voiture électrique.
Peur de ne pas trouver de bornes pour la recharger , connaitre son cout d'entretien en cas de panne de batterie .
Sauf si je passe sur la marque haut de gamme Tesla . J'ai pas encore confiance .Je serais plus tenté par une hybride .


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juin 2020)

SUV Kia
(Il y quelqu'un qui va pas aimer)


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, il y a aussi les trafiquants de drogue de mon quartier


Quand l'informel se mêle aux questions formelles, il est temps d'en tirer une conclusion !

*Les doublons c'est le mal !*

Les participants sont donc invités à poursuivre leurs passionnants échanges dans le fil dédié aux enclumes en tout genre. Inutile de cumuler les débats stériles ici… *on ferme !!!*


----------

